# I'm in shock...



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

So I just found this:

YouTube - Baltimore Police Training K-9 Dog


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

How long does it take this guy to figure out he isn't getting anywhere?


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

that is training huh? wow....


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

When you have a dominate dog you have to let them know your the pack leader:shocked: But I've done it when the animal is a pup, and you just lay them down or put them in your lap and make them stay until you release them. Kinda like using a kenal and they want to force there way out but you want it controled and make them sit before opening the door. That dog already knows whos boss:becky:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Chocx2 said:


> When you have a dominate dog you have to let them know your the pack leader:shocked: But I've done it when the animal is a pup, and you just lay them down or put them in your lap and make them stay until you release them. Kinda like using a kenal and they want to force there way out but you want it controled and make them sit before opening the door. That dog already knows whos boss:becky:


That's not a dominant dog. That's a dog terrified of being treated exactly the way it's being treated. The whole "dominance" theory is completely incorrect, and actually, the "alpha roll" has been debunked long ago, and the person who actually started this whole thing later wrote to apologize for writing such travesty, because it actually doesn't do anything but make matters worse. As for the "pack leader" crap, dogs who are the pack leader actually don't "dominate" the other dogs. They lead naturally, and the fighting happens between dogs of similar ranking.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

This video is a shock! This person shouldn't be allowed near dogs anymore!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

You are making me sad. ]:< I seriously want to pause the video, jump through the screen, and pistol whip that guy across the head. UGHHH. This is so sad.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

I couldn't watch the entire video. OMG, how awful!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

It's seriously disgusting, I was hoping for a second that the dog would rip that guy a new one...But then when I thought about the consequences of that, he probably would've just shot the poor thing. :/


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

It's pretty well known in the police world that they "do not" use positve reinforcement for everything!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

That is terrible, and I honestly can't believe that every police dept would consider that a training method, hopefully this was an eye opener for them seeing as they weren't breaking this dog of his behavior in treating it this way. I've been around K9 units in the past and the few that i have been around have had pocket fulls of treats and chew toys for their partner...


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> It's seriously disgusting, I was hoping for a second that the dog would rip that guy a new one...But then when I thought about the consequences of that, he probably would've just shot the poor thing. :/


Sometime during the video, the "coach" handed the "handler" a gun, which he placed in his holster. -.- I was, like, "What are they gonna do, shoot the dog if he doesn't listen!?"


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

xxshaelxx said:


> Sometime during the video, the "coach" handed the "handler" a gun, which he placed in his holster. -.- I was, like, "What are they gonna do, shoot the dog if he doesn't listen!?"


that's what i thought too......


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

What a bunch of idiots, of course the dog is gonna bite him. He's abusing the poor thing and it's terrified, if I got thrown around like that you better bet I'd try to rip that guy to shreds, and even then the poor dog isn't trying to hurt him (that guy wouldn't even have a hand), it's just really scared of him. 
That guy needs to be thrown about in the air and slammed on a concrete floor, repeatedly, while being choked.


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

My God. 
That dog is basically doing the equivalent to screaming for it's life...that has to be one of the worst sounds I think I've EVER heard.

What is WRONG with people?!
Are there people who truly believe this is how you TRAIN an animal? Yeah, maybe train him to hate/distrust human beings with every fibre of his being...

This makes me ill. I'm writing a letter to Baltimore PD, NOW. :yell:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

If you have to show a dog who's boss, you're not. 

More and more police departments are getting away from training like this and switching to positive reinforcement training.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

This comment - "To those of you who are saying that this is no way to train a dog or the trainer has no clue what he is talking about; You must have never owned a hard Malinois, Dutch Shepherd or German Shepherd. Most Police dogs are pretty hard dogs and must be treated much differently than your family's golden retriever. If this handler let this dog﻿ get away with biting him every time he got frustrated, the guy would become a chew toy. Like the trainer said, its not something to do for fun, but a necesity."

I have heard this from so many people. They always say, well your dog was easy to train because he wasn't a german shepherd or malinois etc. 

Unfortunately one of my friends who just got a puppy says that she enters the house before the puppy, which I don't care that she does but her reason behind it is so the puppy knows this is her area and her home. I told her, the only thing.. the ONLY thing your dog is understanding is that mom enters before me, that is all. Nothing ever gets past that. It is just something the puppy will understand to do, but will not have that puppy thinking any further than that, just like how my dogs waits when I open the crate door until I give a release. The the dog isn't submitting to me, he just understands that bolting won't get him anywhere.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

That was really difficult to watch ;(


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

That was not "training", that was manhandling.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i've owned GSD's and mutts. training was never a problem. training a Shepherd is a
peice of cake. i find it easier to open the door and let the dog out. when entering
the house i find it easier to open the door and let the dog in first. i really don't think
a dog can reason enough to think he's dominating if goes in or out a door first.



pandaparade said:


> This comment - "To those of you who are saying that this is no way to train a dog or the trainer has no clue what he is talking about; You must have never owned a hard Malinois, Dutch Shepherd or German Shepherd. Most Police dogs are pretty hard dogs and must be treated much differently than your family's golden retriever. If this handler let this dog﻿ get away with biting him every time he got frustrated, the guy would become a chew toy. Like the trainer said, its not something to do for fun, but a necesity."
> 
> I have heard this from so many people. They always say, well your dog was easy to train because he wasn't a german shepherd or malinois etc.
> 
> Unfortunately one of my friends who just got a puppy says that she enters the house before the puppy, which I don't care that she does but her reason behind it is so the puppy knows this is her area and her home. I told her, the only thing.. the ONLY thing your dog is understanding is that mom enters before me, that is all. Nothing ever gets past that. It is just something the puppy will understand to do, but will not have that puppy thinking any further than that, just like how my dogs waits when I open the crate door until I give a release. The the dog isn't submitting to me, he just understands that bolting won't get him anywhere.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

My boss has a Mal who is what you would call really hard. His aggression wasn't controllable when he was a pup, so she adopted him at 10 months old. He is HUGE. I'd laugh if that officer had tried tossing him around like that because he'd lose an arm. It'd be mangled and completely crushed. She uses positive reinforcement for him and I know she'd look at that comment and laugh. He needs nothing but positive reinforcement. "Hard" dogs often have a hell of a lot of drive and if you can channel that you can train them very easily. She uses any toy for him and he goes wacko for work. His aggression is also under control now, he is actually my hope that my aggressive dog will one day be controllable. All done with positive reinforcement!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Good Lord!!!! That's all I can say.


----------

